# Giardia while nursing HELP!



## BaaBaa (Dec 15, 2009)

I have Giadia, for a long time now (but just found out via stool sample what it was).....i need to treat it somehow. Its painful.

But how? I dont want to/cant take normal drugs do to breast feeding.

I cant take (as i understand it) most herbal anti-parasite tinctures?

I started taking LOTS of coconut oil, but what else can i do? Fasting? Colonic? Any herbs safe?

My dr knows nothing about breastfeeding and parasites.

oh, yeh, dd is 19months old, pumping is not an option, and not nursing is not an option (she really NEEDS it).


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Giardia is awful - and if not treated can have long term side effects in some people.

If you decide to use conventional medications, Dr. Hale says that metronidazole (flagyl) is just fine in breastfeeding mothers. It is an "L2" and is the medication of choice for treating giardia in infants and children.


----------

